# Upgraded to a700



## unpopular (Sep 28, 2012)

So much hem and haw, I decided to stick with Sony/Minolta for now and upgraded to an a700 from my a350. Payed less than $350, thanks to the a99 driving down the cost of older DSLRs.

Now I can take crappy photos with a bright, big viewfinder on a magnesium alloy chassis!

woooot.

I'll switch to Nikon eventually, but for now I'll stay with Sony.


----------



## cosmonaut (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah used prices are good now. I am selling a few things to fund a a99.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice digs bro. I have pretty much decided next sony will be full frame after using a a900.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 29, 2012)

If I don't switch to the D800 it will be an a900. Depends on what the market is doing in a couple years.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 29, 2012)

nothing wrong with sticking with Sony man. don't let all the Nikon/Canon hype put you off a system you like.  (assuming you like it of course)


----------



## unpopular (Sep 29, 2012)

It's more of a future proofing. I'm not crazy at all about SLT, not so much the electronic viewfinder, I used an SLT at best buy, breifly, and liked it. I just don't need fast AF at the expense of the optical viewfinder which I still do prefer. I'm also not 100% sure what he future is for the a-mount.

But the NEX does excite me. We'll see what the NEX-9 turns out to be or what Fuji does, sounds like they're taking a stab at full frame mirrorless as well.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 29, 2012)

my wife wants a mirrorless..something like the Nikon1 or NEX..im not sure I see the attraction to one if you already a DSLR, but to be honest, i have NOT actually gone to the store and really looked at one.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 29, 2012)

If you're a lens collector, you're pretty limitless on options aside from vignette.

Otherwise, I don't really know.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 8, 2012)

****ing columbus day.


----------

